# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πρόβλημα με lock σε PLL AM-ξελοκάρει

## tzitzikas

Καλημέρα. Εχω φτιάξει ένα pll για μεσαία. Βασίζεται στο SAA1057 και pic16f628.
Το έχω συνδέσει και με ένα λινεαρ 2-10w με μοσφετ. Το έχω και παίζει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό σε κεραία.
Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι περίπου ανα διαστήματα μισής ώρας, 20 λεπτών κάνει ένα ξελοκάρισμα (εξαφανίζεται
το lock) απο την οθόνη και καμιά φορά σβήνει η οθόνη για κανα 2 δευτερόλεπτα και στο ράδιο και σε μακρινή απόσταση χάνεται ο ήχος, αλλα ακούγεται ένα έντονο φύσημα για αυτά τα 2 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά ξαναλοκάρει.
Τι στιγμή που ξελοκάρει το ρεύμα dc του Linear απο 2Α πάει στα 4Α, και μετά επανέρχεται.
Δε μπορώ να βρώ τι φταίει (ολες οι πλακέτες πλλ, oscillator-modulator είναι θωρακισμένες σε δικά τους κουτιά).
Παλιά, είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε ένα pll fm που ξελοκάριζε συνέχεια με τον ήχο, και τότε γείωσα το
μεταλλικό περίβλημα του κρυστάλλου 4MHz του pll και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
Εχετε κάτι να προτείνετε, γιατί σε λίγο καιρό???

----------


## tzitzikas

δοκιμάσαμε μόνο το pll χωρις το Linear 2w και δεν ξελοκαρε ποτέ. Αρα το λινεαρ επιδρά στο pll. Τις πλακέτες του πλλ-ταλαντωτή τις έχω σε ειδικά αντι-r.f κουτιά και όλα καλά γειωμένα. καμια ιδεα?

----------


## electron

Εφόσον η θωράκιση είναι σωστή, τότε αυτό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ ως αίτιο του προβλήματος, είναι το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο που δίνει οδήγηση στο linear ή κάποιο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας. Ειδικά για το καλώδιο οδήγησης του linear δοκίμασε αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει, να το γειώσεις μόνο στην μια του άκρη για την αποφυγή βρόγχου γείωσης.
Φαντάζομαι ότι η πρίζα που το μηχάνημα, (pll & linear), τροφοδοτείται, έχει σωστή γείωση.

----------


## ReFas

Eτσι όπως το γράφεις μου φαίνεται για πρόβλημα στον ενισχυτή 2W.

Το πιο συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα στους ενισχυτές RF είναι οι πάσης φύσεως (αυτό) ταλαντώσεις, 
Αν θέλεις βάλε το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή που χρησιμοποιείς.


(διάβασα την απάντηση του electron και είναι σωστό. αν δεν έχεις κοινή γείωση και για τα δυο κουτάκια δες και αυτό)

----------


## tzitzikas

> Εφόσον η θωράκιση είναι σωστή, τότε αυτό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ ως αίτιο του προβλήματος, είναι το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο που δίνει οδήγηση στο linear ή κάποιο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας. Ειδικά για το καλώδιο οδήγησης του linear δοκίμασε αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει, να το γειώσεις μόνο στην μια του άκρη για την αποφυγή βρόγχου γείωσης.
> Φαντάζομαι ότι η πρίζα που το μηχάνημα, (pll & linear), τροφοδοτείται, έχει σωστή γείωση.



καλησπέρα
το κύκλωμα του λινεαρ 2βατ ειναι αυτό http://tzitzikas.webs.com/irf640-1.JPG
με κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές (6 σπείρες αντί για 3 στο δευτερεύον του Μ1 γιατι δεν οδηγουνταν καλα τα φετ, στα sources αντιστάσεις 0,1Ω ως προς την γη, και στα gates 6,8Ω αντι 4,7Ω αντιστάσεις). Το λινεαρ δουλεύει στα 4βατ εδω και καποιες βδομάδες σε κεραία πολύ σταθερά ως προς ισχύ και ρεύματα. 
το πλλ http://tzitzikas.webs.com/pll-1.JPG
modulator  http://tzitzikas.webs.com/modulator-1.jpg
ταλαντωτής http://tzitzikas.webs.com/oscillator-1.JPG
και κάποιες φώτο
http://tzitzikas.webs.com/pll_new02.jpg
http://tzitzikas.webs.com/pll_new01.jpg
όπως βλέπετε στην pll_new02.jpg αριστερά διακρίνωνται τα 2 αντι-rf κουτάκια. στο 1 ειναι η πλακέτα pll και στο άλλο η πλακέτα modulator-ταλαντωτής. ολες οι πλακέτες γειωμένες. Στη μέση και ανάμεσα σε χωρίσματα ειναι το λινεαρ 2-10βατ. δεξια ειναι το τροφοδοτικο.
το ομοαξωνικό που συνδεει modulator-linear ειναι RG 50ohm αυτο το ψιλό.
το καλώδιο αυτό (η γειωσή του δηλαδή) ειναι ενωμένο με το - και της πλακέτας του modulator και του Linear 2w. 
electron εσύ λες δηλαδή να αποσυνδέσω την θωρακιση του καλωδιου RG απο την γειωση της εισόδου του λινεαρ?και να αφήσω γειωμένη την θωράκιση του RG μόνο στο Modulator? 
Επίσης σαν πρόβλημα μπορώ να σκεφτώ μήπως η καλωδιοταινία της οθόνης του Pll λειτουργεί σαν κεραία. σκέφτομαι να την τυλίξω 3-4 φορές με αλουμινόχαρτο και να γειώσω τις άκρες. επίσης το ιδιο και στα καλώδια των 2 button που αλλάζει συχνότητα.
πάντως αυτό που λέτε με 1 μόνο γείωση στο καλώδιο αν δείτε το έχουμε κάνει στην έξοδο του λινεαρ, που ο κοννεκτορας πατάει σε πλαστικό.
Επίσης σκέφτομαι μήπως θέλει σε ξεχωριστό κουτι το λινεαρ για καλύτερη θωράκιση.
υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην πηγαίνει πολυ r.f sample στο pll και να ξεκλειδώνει?
οι γειώσεις ειναι γείωση δικτύου ΔΕΗ και πασσαλος χαλκου 2 μετρων καθετα στην γη. επισης υπαρχουν και 6 radials.
Το τροφοδοτικό ειναι κοινό (με lm33 :Cool:  με 7812 για πλλ και modulator-ταλαντωτη

----------


## electron

> electron εσύ λες δηλαδή να αποσυνδέσω την θωρακιση του καλωδιου RG απο την γειωση της εισόδου του λινεαρ?και να αφήσω γειωμένη την θωράκιση του RG μόνο στο Modulator?



Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ.

----------


## HFProject

ΤζιΤζικα, συγνώμη αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις ανακατασκευή.

----------


## tzitzikas

> ΤζιΤζικα, συγνώμη αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις ανακατασκευή.



καλημέρα. τι ενοείς ανακατασκευή? τι δε σου αρεσε στην κατασκευή? τι πρέπει να βελτιώσω? οι πλακετες πλλ ταλαντωτης-modulator ειναι σε θωρακισμενα κουτια. μονο το λινεαρ ειναι εκτος θωρακισης. τι ενοεις να βαλω σε θωρακιση 
το λινεαρ?

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα! Τζιτζικα αν αυτο που ακουσα πριν ηταν η εκπομπη?.Εχω καιρο να γραψω εδω αλλα πριν απο λιγο ακουγα στο 1431 ξενη μουσικη και καποια στιγμη μια γυναικια φωνη που ειπε: δεκατεσσερα τριανταενα.Σημειο ακροασης η Μυτιληνη, δεκτης HF με κεραια συρμα 44 μετρα συντονισμενη απο 1580 εως 1610.Καλες Γιορτες σε ολους.73!

----------


## tzitzikas

αν είπε 1431 στα ελληνικά τότε απο εμάς είναι. Υπάρχουν σποτάκια που παίζουν ανάμεσα στα τραγούδια όταν παίζει <<κονσέρβα>> , πολλά απο τα οποία έχουν γυναικία φωνή στο τέλος που λεεί 1431 ΑΜ. ακου λίγο τα σποτάκια εδώ να δεις αν κάποιο σου θυμίζει αυτό που άκουσες
http://www.1431am.org/category/audio...potakia-1431am
επίσης δοκίμασε να ακούσεις τις ώρες που αρχίζει να βραδυάζει ξανά μήπως ακούσεις και κάποια live εκπομπή. το πρόγραμμα με τις εκπομπἐς είναι εδώ
http://www.1431am.org/schedule/1431a...econdary-links
βέβαια λόγω των γιορτών που πλησιάζουν δεν ξέρω αν γίνονται όλες, αλλα μετά τις γιορτές οι περισσότερες γίνονται.
αν μπορείς κάποια στιγμή που θα ακούσεις εκπομπή, ηχογράφησε για να σου επιβεβεώσουμε. ευχαριστω.
αν ακουσες δεκατεσερα τριαντα ενα παντως μονο εμεις λεμε. ο ρωσικος που εχει και ελληνικες εκπομπες που ειναι στην ιδια συχνοτητα λεει χιλιους τετρακοσιους τριαντα ενα.

----------

